# OT > Offtopic >  Myytävänä: Joukkoliikenneaiheista tavaraa

## ilpo

Ajattelin pistää ketjun, myytävänä joukkoliikenneaiheista sälää. Foorumin jäsen voi ilmoittaa itse myymistään kohteista (aikatauluja, kilpiä, lippuja, linjakarttoja, lehtiä, vaatteita, pienoismalleja...).

Itselläni olisi nyt tämmöinen (uusi) T-paita San Franciscosta, käykää vilaisemassa:
http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/san-fra...uusi/163476528

----------

